# MSD Ignition upgrades



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

I'm looking for some ideas on how to upgrade my ignition for my 92 240 SE. I like the MSD product line: MSD6A #6200, Blaster 2#8202, and Tach adapter #8910. Is there anything I'm missing? What would compliment the system (i.e. Spark plugs, ground wire, ignition wires, etc.) And what about ebay? Is it a good idea to go with ebay?


----------

